# Group File Sharing and Syncing



## KAG (Nov 9, 2012)

My friends and I all have FreeBSD servers at home and we would like to have an easy way to share and sync files between us.  Sort of a distributed repository of files.  If a file is added on one server the other servers can connect nightly and pull that file for local use.  Ideally, bandwidth could be divided between two synced servers when one server is fetching updates.

Any solutions for something like this?  I imagine this to be a weird BitTorrent/SVN fusion.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2012)

Have a look at net/rsync.


----------



## KAG (Nov 10, 2012)

I thought about that.  I guess each server would have to rsync to all other servers sequentially and when a new server is added it will pull mostly from one server rather than the bandwidth be distributed?


----------

